# Trim missing



## Morcko (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi,in November last year had a new windscreen fitted through insurance ,as you do ,,today noticed the driver side corner trim of windscreen missing ,screws had been sheared off and mastic used to re attach trim ,on checking all ,I found passenger side also stuck on ,but still there ,,just ,, only 2 screws were fixed properly on full width,,what comeback do I have ,,your thoughts on this please ,,regards ..Les


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

contact the insurance company and the people who fitted the windscreen and complain.

cabby


----------



## Morcko (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi Cabby ,contacted windscreen firm ,reply was ,with changing staff ,we can,t comment if our fault or not ,,don,t really want a slagging match ,so ordered part from Fiat ,suppose in the end I would end up doing the job myself anyway ,anyone with an older van ,please check ,screws are not sheared on yours ,many regards Les,,


----------

